# HS928 recoil starter removal ?



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a hs928 older canadian version with onboard battery and electric start. I was looking at it today and due to the position of the battery box I dont see any way to service the recoil starter without removing or raising the engine.Battery box base is welded to the lower handle. Maybe Im missing something but that is how it appears. Has anyone removed the recoil starter on one of these? Hopefully I never need to service it. I was looking at the electric starter price and seeing as much as 600 USD.
https://postimg.org/image/hegi4iud1/


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

Prime said:


> I have a hs928 older canadian version with onboard battery and electric start. I was looking at it today and due to the position of the battery box I dont see any way to service the recoil starter without removing or raising the engine.Battery box base is welded to the lower handle. Maybe Im missing something but that is how it appears. Has anyone removed the recoil starter on one of these? Hopefully I never need to service it. I was looking at the electric starter price and seeing as much as 600 USD.
> https://postimg.org/image/hegi4iud1/


Remove the attach bolts for the handles, and lower them down to the ground, enabling removal of the recoil assembly. Four 10MM bolts, and some 4.5 Briggs starter cord, and you're in.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Battery box is welded to the bottom handle. Bottom handle is welded to the motor base mount. Only way to remove the bottom handle is to remove the engine ,then remove the base mount and handle as a unit. There is no lowering of the bottom handle.


----------

